# Denco compressor aftercooler



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

I bought a very old -1996 Denco after cooler for my compressor but althought the fan runs the thing came in pieces. I`ve had it about a yera and only now got around to trying to set it up. I`ve not got any instructions and can`t find any on the net. Anyone out there able to help please. Would attach a couple of pictures but not sure how. Cheers.


----------

